# 35 acre Kansas property.



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

http://kansasauctions.net/nisly/10/30.php

I just came across this 35 acre KS property that will be coming up at auction October 30th. Looks like a nice property. 

House, barn, shed/garage. Sets not far out of town by a paved county road. 

The area was settled predominately by Mennonites which tend to take care of their property. I expect it to be in well kept condition. It does look well maintained.

Buhler is a fairly small community just a few miles from Hutchinson, population about 40,000+. New Siemens mfg. plant coming to town and will eventually hire around 400. Want to make parts for wind electrical generation equipment?

Bare land larger than 40 acres generally sells in the neighborhood of $2,000 per acre, plus or minus depending upon what soils, etc., generally up from that somewhat. Looked at a listing a little bit ago for $1600 per acre for a full quarter section of 160 acres.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm working now but will find out if my two week temp period becomes perm next week. Wish I could afford an auction but doubtful. I work as a press brake operator with a huge possibility of transferring into the CNC machining area. Looks like a nice house. You looking for land?


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Looking for land? No, not really. I get a weekly listing for upcoming Kansas auctions and that was one of them. 

If I had known about it much earlier I might have considered selling my current three properties in order to buy that one. On the other hand if I move very far from Hutchinson it will probably closer to Newton as my kids live east of there in Whitewater. No grocery store there though and I have to consider the coming years when I might not be able to drive. In Hutch I can use the buses or a taxi or simply walk if not too far.


----------

